# America's Next Top Model Cycle 11 Official Promo



## Marisol (Aug 1, 2008)

Not much on the video but I hope that it is a better season this time around.

Link to video


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 1, 2008)

I loved lasts season's promo. It was awesome w/ good music. This doesn't interest as much, but I'll probably be watching.

Actually my CW doesn't work anymore, anyone else??


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 1, 2008)

That promo was WEAK! I agree, last year's was good.

I always hate those stupid matching outfits Tyra has them wear though, they're always ugly and/or tacky, so...DESTINY'S CHILD! Yuck!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's a different promo:

And apparently the show opening credits:


----------



## bCreative (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll be watching as usual. Hope these girls bring it in this season because if they don't I think Tyra should try something else.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh, no one w/a face or look that makes you say "wow!"


----------



## bCreative (Aug 5, 2008)

Promo pic!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2008)

Tyra looks higher than a kite in that pic... Acid trip! This oughta be interesting!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2008)

They photoshoped the way out of that pic.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 5, 2008)

At least these girls look like models.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 13, 2008)

So here is a little bit of info about the girls, you know just the typical name, age and location.

Meet Your 'America's Next Top Model' Cycle 11 Hopefuls - Two-hour premiere airs Wednesday, Sept. 3 on The CW - Zap2it

And some more interesting news one of the new girls might be transgendered.






Her name is Isis The Girl To Beat | Dlisted


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 4, 2008)

anyone watch last night?


----------



## lolaB (Sep 4, 2008)

I think they should've stopped at 10 cycles =/


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 23, 2008)

I stopped watching this like 4 seasons ago... its a zzzzz-fest.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 23, 2008)

I watched the finale tonight. The winner of this season is..



McKey


I'm happy she won because she is beautiful and looks model like.


----------

